# thank you fego



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi thanks a lot for your web blog off your trip i enjoyed reading a lot  every day   

saruman


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

second that really kept me going whilst i worked over the 'holiday' period. 
reminded me why i need to keep going and saving :lol: 
sue n john


----------



## Saphire (May 1, 2005)

An excellent Blog Fego Thank you for sharing your experience.
Happy New Year to you and your family.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Does he get a medal for it ? Should do; it gave a lot of pleasure to a lot of people and that's more than can be said for many on the New Year's Honours List.

G


----------



## LPDrifter (Aug 17, 2005)

Definitely go along with that. A great start as a travel writer.  
Very much the kind of article that inspires you to go out there and just DO it

Drifter


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Thank you fego*

 
Thanks Fego, I enjoyed reading your blog too. Wish I had the naus/perseverance to do the same. 
But you must go back to Barcelona. Most traumatic driving experience of my life! After 50+ years on the road, and several hundreds of thousands of Kms. never been so scared/frustrated. Going for a ferry in November, got off an autovia at the wrong exit, got into the wrong one way system near the port, and ended up in the Barrio Gotico. Probably the only motorhome in history to go up the Ramblas counterflow, run into a demonstration outside a Gov. building, and be redirected by Guardia down a narrow 2.5 m. high street in our 3.0 m. motorhome. Did get out eventually down a 'pedestrian zone' street. Nobody turned a hair except me, who turned several!
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Fego (Nov 27, 2006)

I've just stumbled accross this thread and have to say that I'm humbled by your appreciation for my blog. I thought it would be fun and it was.

I'm very surprised but very grateful for the interest shown and support given to me. Without a doubt, had I not received the advice from members on here that I did before leaving, the trip would not have been so enjoyable.

Many thanks again.

Fego

ps Mrs. F is going to see Kylie this weekend (I've got to take her and her friends up to Wembley in the van 8O) so I should be able to finish off those last couple of topics on the blog...


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Fego, many thanks, a brilliant read. I would be happy just to have done the trip, as to blogging it all, magic.
Norman


----------

